# Cuenta COINC - Regalo 25 Euros



## joey2k (30 Nov 2016)

COINC (banco online propiedad de Bankinter) ofrece 25 Euros por abrir cuenta corriente e ingresar 10 Euros y mantenerlos al menos hasta el 20 de Enero.

Después la cuenta puede cancelarse, aunque está bien, pues ofrece el 0,70% y no tiene comisiones.

El ingreso de 25 Euros lo hacen directamente en la cuenta.

Código promocional -> 14COINC105463


----------



## Dillinger (30 Nov 2016)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:

Solo tendrás que introducir el código 14COINC16635 en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 20 de Enero de 2017.
Promoción válida entre los dias 29 de Noviembre de 2016 y 9 de Enero de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## Viricida (30 Nov 2016)

Dillinger dijo:


> Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
> 
> *14COINC16635*
> 
> ...



He usado tu código para abrir una cuenta a mi viejo.


----------



## Betis2 (30 Nov 2016)

Aquí tenéis otro por si alguien lo necesita (son 25,00 € gratis): 14COINC118217

Saludos


----------



## Betis2 (12 Dic 2016)

Albertov dijo:


> Aún está en vigor la oferta?
> 
> quiero hacer una cuenta de ahorro y me parece una opción interesante.



Sigue estando. Aprovéchate ahora y saca los 25 €. Sólo debes mantener 10 € hasta el 20 de enero.


----------



## Jando (12 Dic 2016)

Hola a tod@s,

os pongo mi código por si a alguien le interesa lo de los 25€: 

14COINC145253

Saludos !!!


----------



## joey2k (13 Dic 2016)

Recordar que la promoción está vigente todo el mes. 
Si necesitais mi código: *14COINC105463*


----------



## Dillinger (13 Dic 2016)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*14COINC16635*
Solo tendrás que introducir el código 14COINC16635 en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 20 de Enero de 2017.
Promoción válida entre los dias 29 de Noviembre de 2016 y 9 de Enero de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## Gorroto (13 Dic 2016)

Jajajaja veo que han mandado la promocion a saco, yo tb recibi el codigo.

Pssss hay ya mas codigos que posibles interesado en abrir cuenta, aun asi si alguien quiere le envio el codigo por MP


----------



## Beto (13 Dic 2016)

despues tiene algun coste?
es facil darla de baja?


----------



## Luztu (13 Dic 2016)

Dónde están los que ofrecen más de 25 aportando parte de lo suyo jeje?


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (13 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

ya que el otro hilo se nos ha ido a la papelera, refloto uno que ya había abierto para no abrir uno nuevo.

Como muchas otras veces, ha vuelto la promo en la que si te das de alta en Coinc ganarás un *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta.

Os doy mi código:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## sjctac (14 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del ingreso de 25€ netos en cuenta:
16COINC128170

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar 16COINC128170
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (14 Mar 2017)

sjctac dijo:


> Hola compañeros,
> 
> os doy mi código para la promoción del ingreso de 25€ netos en cuenta:
> 16COINCXXXXX
> ...



Ya empezamos con los putos copiones caraduras
Primer mensaje en el foro y encima es copiado... Bravo!

Lo copias de otro foro y lo vienes a pegar aquí?
Ponle un poco de imaginación y escribe cuatro líneas que no es tan complicado!!



---------- Post added 14-mar-2017 at 22:46 ----------

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## nedantes (15 Mar 2017)

Código con *4 invitaciones activas* por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros

*16COINC46042*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta e*l 7 de mayo de 2017*, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” 16COINC46042 del formulario de registro.



Cualquier duda escribid mp


----------



## Sukarrieta (15 Mar 2017)

Cuenta Coinc... 

recuerdo los viejos tiempos del 4%....

a dia de hoy.. pinchada en un palo.... como mucho para comprar en amazon...

hoy mismo se va todo de ahi para openbank...


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (15 Mar 2017)

Sukarrieta dijo:


> Cuenta Coinc...
> 
> recuerdo los viejos tiempos del 4%....
> 
> ...



La promo de 25€ si no tienes ya la cuenta está genial y como bien dices, para las compras en Amazon

Yo la vacío el 23 que es cuando baja la rentabilidad
Y lo llevo al pop-e/wizink que renta un poco más


----------



## Dillinger (15 Mar 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código 16COINC16635 en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (15 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (4 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## ®®®® (15 Mar 2017)

Hola tengo 3 invis, mp


----------



## Coruña1983 (16 Mar 2017)

Yo dispongo de 4 invitaciones.


----------



## nedantes (16 Mar 2017)

Código con 4 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros

16COINC46042

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” 16COINC46042 del formulario de registro.



Cualquier duda escribid mp


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (16 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (4 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Dillinger (16 Mar 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## tfq (16 Mar 2017)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Al piltrafillas ni puto caso, es un estafador conocido en muchos sitios de internet !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (16 Mar 2017)

tfq dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Al piltrafillas ni puto caso, es un estafador conocido en muchos sitios de internet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*MENTIROSO!*

TE RETO A QUE *DEMUESTRES* ESO

Seguro que eres el clon o amiguete de alguno de los copiones que corren por aquí

Fecha de Ingreso: 05-enero-2017
Igual que otros dos personajes como rujtt y vnr
Caualidad?


----------



## nedantes (17 Mar 2017)

Código con 4 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros

_*16COINC46042*_

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” _*16COINC46042*_ del formulario de registro.



Cualquier duda escribid mp


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (17 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (4 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## upikmin (19 Mar 2017)

*16COINC150158 "25 Euros por abrir cuenta en COINC"*

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional: 
*16COINC150158*

COINC acaba de renovar su promoción, por lo que este código para recibir 25€ en efectivo es válido hasta el 23 de abril de 2017.

" Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158* del formulario de registro. Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## Dillinger (19 Mar 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (20 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (4 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## nedantes (20 Mar 2017)

Código con 4 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros

*16COINC46042*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC46042* del formulario de registro.



Cualquier duda escribid mp


----------



## upikmin (21 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional: 
*16COINC150158*

COINC acaba de renovar su promoción, por lo que este código para recibir 25€ en efectivo es válido hasta el 23 de abril de 2017.

" Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158* del formulario de registro. Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (21 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (3 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Dillinger (21 Mar 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## nedantes (22 Mar 2017)

Código con 4 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros

_*16COINC46042
*_
Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” _*16COINC46042*_ del formulario de registro.



Cualquier duda escribid mp


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (22 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (3 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## John Oxenham (22 Mar 2017)

Buenas.

Otro que dispone de códigos para los 25€ en cuenta para nuevos usuarios de COINC.

El código es el siguiente 16COINC109040 introdúcelo al registrarte, después abre una meta* y mantén un saldo mínimo de 10 euros hasta el 07/05/02017.

*La apertura de la meta es indispensable.

Actualmente remuneración del 0.3% hasta 50k (cosa que es fácil de alcanzar siendo burbujista) y descuento del 4% en compra de Amazon.

Si tienes algún problema hazmelo saber por MP y si te acoges a la promoción igual para llevar el control de los códigos restantes.


----------



## upikmin (22 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional: 
*16COINC150158*

COINC acaba de renovar su promoción, por lo que este código para recibir 25€ en efectivo es válido hasta el 23 de abril de 2017.

" Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158 *del formulario de registro. Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (23 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (3 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## upikmin (23 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional: 
*16COINC150158*

COINC acaba de renovar su promoción, por lo que este código para recibir 25€ en efectivo es válido hasta el 23 de abril de 2017.

" Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158 *del formulario de registro. Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## vilin (23 Mar 2017)

Hola, estaría interesado en los 25 euros pero me surgen unas cuantas dudas:

1 - esta promción es sólo para los 1000 primeros y empezó el 13 de marzo verdad? Entonces en principio podría ser que me registrara ahora y no estuviera entre esos 1000 y por tanto no obtener los 25 euros. Entiendo que ya iría con 10 días de retraso.

2- los 25 euros que me los da coinc directamente? o el usuario que fuera mi "padrino" digamos. Mi padrino cuánto ganaría, ¿otros 25 que le da coinc o como va la cosa?

3 - ahora mismo no tendría mucho dinero para meter en esta cuenta, más bien casi nada, ¿pasaría algo por eso? ¿cuánto dinero es necesario meter en total o por mes?, y si en un futuro metiera dinero, que no es fácil a corto plazo , ¿a cuánto está la rentabilidad?

4 - esta cuenta coinc va asociada a otra cuenta normal imagino no?, y que más requisitos tiene. Parece raro que por abrir una cuenta te den 25 euros y encima me pareció leer que un descuento en amazon del 4%? Dónde esta la trampa, no quiero líos raros xd


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (24 Mar 2017)

vilin dijo:


> Hola, estaría interesado en los 25 euros pero me surgen unas cuantas dudas:
> 
> 1 - esta promción es sólo para los 1000 primeros y empezó el 13 de marzo verdad? Entonces en principio podría ser que me registrara ahora y no estuviera entre esos 1000 y por tanto no obtener los 25 euros. Entiendo que ya iría con 10 días de retraso.
> 
> ...



Hola vilin,

te respondo:

1 - Por eso no deberías preocuparte, nunca se ha llegado a ese número ni de lejos; no conozco a nadie que se haya quedado fuera por ese motivo
Piensa que sacan esta promo cada 2meses; si se diesen de alta más 1000 personas cada dos meses estarían muuuy contentos!
Además, queda más de un mes para que acabe la promo, no vas en absoluto con retraso. Hace casi un año un familiara abrió la cuenta el último día y nos lo dieron sin problemas.

2 - Coinc ingresará en tu cuenta y en la de tu padrino 25€ a cada uno, ganáis lo mismo

3 - Por ahora solo necesitas meter 10€ y mantenerlos hasta el 7 de mayo para ganarte los 25€.
No hay que aportar nada cada mes ni nada así, metes el dinero que quieras cuando quieras. Y de la misma manera te lo llevas cuando quieras.
Ahora mismo remunera 0.3%TAE y te da los intereses cada mes coincidiendo con el día de apertura.

4 - La cuenta de Coinc es ya una cuenta normal y no va asociada a ninguna otra
Si que te pedirán que aportes tu número de cuenta de otro banco pero para confirmar con ellos tu identidad.
Y si, es cierto lo de dto de Amazon Comprar en Amazon.es. En Coinc te regalamos un 4% para tus compras en amazon.es
No hay trampas! 


Si necesitas un código te doy el mío y además te envío algo más de info por privado:
16COINC110571

Espero no haberme dejado nada y haber resuelto todas tus dudas.
Si tienes alguna otra, aquí nos tienes y sinó por privado

Un saludo y buenas noches!


----------



## Dillinger (24 Mar 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## upikmin (24 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional: 
*16COINC150158
*
COINC acaba de renovar su promoción, por lo que este código para recibir 25€ en efectivo es válido hasta el 23 de abril de 2017.

" Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158* del formulario de registro. Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (24 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (3 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Dillinger (25 Mar 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código* 16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## upikmin (25 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar 25€.
*16COINC150158*

- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158* en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## Dillinger (28 Mar 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## upikmin (28 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar 25€.
*16COINC150158*

- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158* en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (28 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (3 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## zabulon (28 Mar 2017)

* Invitación a FOROCOCHES de regalo incluida *


*Cheque regalo 25 euros para nuevas altas en COINC*




16COINC33902


----------



## upikmin (29 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar 25€.
*16COINC150158
*
- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158* en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## nedantes (29 Mar 2017)

Código con 3 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros

_16COINC46042_

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” _*16COINC46042*_ del formulario de registro.



Cualquier duda escribid mp


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (30 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (3 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Dillinger (30 Mar 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635 *en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## zabulon (30 Mar 2017)

*Invitación a FOROCOCHES de regalo incluida *

*Cheque regalo 25 euros para nuevas altas en COINC*

16COINC33902


----------



## leser (30 Mar 2017)

Invitaciones para Coinc de 25€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro te lo daré por privado.
Para conseguir los 25 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el “Código Promocional”. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## nedantes (30 Mar 2017)

Código con 3 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros

*16COINC46042*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” _*16COINC46042 *_del formulario de registro.



Cualquier duda escribid mp


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (31 Mar 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (3 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Dillinger (31 Mar 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código* 16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## upikmin (31 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar 25€.
*16COINC150158*

- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158 *en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## leser (31 Mar 2017)

Invitaciones para Coinc de 25€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro te lo daré por privado.
Para conseguir los 25 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el “Código Promocional”. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## zabulon (31 Mar 2017)

*Invitación a FOROCOCHES de regalo incluida ...*

_ Invitación a FOROCOCHES de regalo incluida ... 
Cheque regalo 25 euros para nuevas altas en COINC 

16COINC33902 _


----------



## gurrumino (1 Abr 2017)

Entro con 2 dedos , uno al volante de la fregoneta del curro, y otro en el teclao dl móvil PD, paber si banean ya a estos dejraciaos arrastraos peseteros, JODER.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (1 Abr 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (3 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Dillinger (1 Abr 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## gurrumino (1 Abr 2017)

Ahora acabo de aparcar en un vado, solo para pedir ahgain el baneo de estos hdp muertos dambre que venden humos y cenizas, todos son el mismo, unos chupalapidas muerdeesquinas lamecharcos hartosopas comemierdas .


----------



## upikmin (2 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar 25€.
*16COINC150158*

- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158* en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## leser (2 Abr 2017)

Invitaciones para Coinc de 25€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro te lo daré por privado.
Para conseguir los 25 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el “Código Promocional”. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Dillinger (3 Abr 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## spala (6 Abr 2017)

estoy intentnado entender lo de coinic,

el registro parace facil, sin mandar correos ni historias,
todo online con fotitos y listo

el tema es que para sacar dinero necesitas una 2º cuenta bancaria no?
solo opera online esto, de cuenta a cuenta,
solo vale para ahorrar vamos, no para operar,

cuando pones el codigo promocional de una peronsa, coinic te enseñe su nombre ya apellido? asi como le enseña el mio a la otra persona?
o quedan anonimas entre sí?


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (6 Abr 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (3 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 07:31 ----------




spala dijo:


> estoy intentnado entender lo de coinic,
> 
> el registro parace facil, sin mandar correos ni historias,
> todo online con fotitos y listo
> ...



Buenos días spala,

efectivamente el alta es 100% online, 5-10 mins sin salir de casa, sin enviar documentos...

Para darte de alta has de darles un número de cuenta de otra entidad donde seas titular. Lo usarán para verificar con esa entidad que los datos que has dado son correctos. Es algo muy habitual para cuentas que se abren a distancia.

Y como bien dices solo podrás sacar dinero a esa cuenta que es tuya o a cualquier otra en que seas titular que podrás vincular más adelante. Es también una medida de seguridad que tienen para que nadie se lleve tu dinero a una cuenta cualquiera.

Es una cuenta de ahorro pero desde hace unos meses también puedes domiciliar recibos.
Pero yo me esperaría a hacerlo, de vez en cuando sacan una promo en que te devuelven un % de lo que domicilies. Así que de estar interesad@ lo haría en la siguiente promo que salga una vez seas cliente.

El alta con el código es 100% anónimo, no sabremos nada uno del otro.

Creo que no me dejo nada... 
Mi código lo puedes encontrar en el mensaje anterior y si tienes cualquier otra duda aquí me tienes.

Un saludo!


----------



## spala (6 Abr 2017)

gracias,

veo el nombre y apellido de la persona de la que pongo el código promocional?
y viceversa, si ven los mios,


lo que no entiendo es q sea una cuenta de ahorro y den 0.3%
es miserable.

no le veo mucho sentido a este banco la verdad, parece mas para gente joven,
para hacer huchas conjuntas y blabla, pero q puedes hacer igualmente con cualquier cuenta bancaria de toda la vida vamos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (6 Abr 2017)

spala dijo:


> gracias,
> 
> veo el nombre y apellido de la persona de la que pongo el código promocional?
> y viceversa, si ven los mios,
> ...



Hola spala,

ni tu verás nombre y apellidos (o cualquier otro dato) de la persona que te dé el código ni esa persona verá nada tuyo.
En ese sentido está muy bién porque no hay que dar el DNI o algún otro dato como en alguna otra promo.

Si, es una miseria... pero imagina como está el patio que hasta el 0.3% parece un lujo!
Además, lo más interesante son los 25€ que ganas solo usando 10 y poniendo el código

Solo la cuenta de ahorro de wizink te da más que esta y es el 0.5%
Peeeeero... Si buscas en los foros verás que el proceso de alta es muy tedioso y después verás los problemas que tiene la gente con transferencias que se pierden en el limbo y que no llegan nunca (pasándose por el forro la normativa SEPA).

Y lo de las metas, tienes razón, es una chorrada... Solo hace falta que crees uno para darte de alta y ganar los 25€ y después....

Un saludo!


----------



## leser (6 Abr 2017)

Invitaciones para Coinc de 25€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro te lo daré por privado.
Para conseguir los 25 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el “Código Promocional”. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Dillinger (6 Abr 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## spala (6 Abr 2017)

cuanta pasta debe estar palmando coinc con esta promocion?
realmente seme hace extraño tanto regalo de dinero, no se,

si yo me hago una cuenta casco 25€
me dan un codigo promocional para invitar 5 personas más

invito a otras 5 a traves mio, y recibo 25€ por cada una, osea un total de 125€
+los 25 iniciales mios, 150€ en total por la cara, y eso solo yo.

no se entiende, les sobra el dinero o es que luego te la lian con algo al tener tus datos personales? igual los venden por ahi para algo, q se yo


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (7 Abr 2017)

spala dijo:


> cuanta pasta debe estar palmando coinc con esta promocion?
> realmente seme hace extraño tanto regalo de dinero, no se,
> 
> si yo me hago una cuenta casco 25€
> ...



Yo no creo que palmen pasta
Tu habías oido hablar antes de Coinc?
No salen en ningún medio, somos nosotros los que les hacemos la campaña publicitaria... Y creo que les debe salir barata.
MGM, Member Get Member le llaman
Como mucho bonifican 1000 altas que no se llegan a cubrir ni de lejos
Así que como mucho pagan 50000 por campaña publicitaria
Yo creo que otros bancos en anuncios en radio, tele, etc se deben gastar mucho más que eso

Después si este u otro banco vende tus hábitos de gastos o ahorro no lo sé...
Pero te aseguro que no recibo llamadas cada mes como de otros bancos porque tengo un crédito preconcedido o algo así... En cambio bbva, san...

Un saludo!


----------



## nedantes (7 Abr 2017)

Código con 3 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros

16COINC46042

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” 16COINC46042 del formulario de registro.



Cualquier duda escribid mp


----------



## spala (7 Abr 2017)

que es eso de "desde el registro" 

será desde q te activan la cuenta no? o es que ya debo depositar si aun no me la han activado¿?


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (7 Abr 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (2 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!

---------- Post added 07-abr-2017 at 09:37 ----------




spala dijo:


> que es eso de "desde el registro"
> 
> será desde q te activan la cuenta no? o es que ya debo depositar si aun no me la han activado¿?



Hola spala,

efectivamente, no enviéis nada a la cuenta de Coinc hasta que no os hayan confirmado por email que la cuenta está activada.
Si hacéis la transferencia antes al cabo de un par de días os aparecerá de nuevo en vuestra cuenta de origen devuelta ya que Coinc no la acepta


----------



## leser (7 Abr 2017)

Invitaciones para Coinc de 25€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro te lo daré por privado.
Para conseguir los 25 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el “Código Promocional”. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## express (7 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes!

Dejo mi código por si alguien lo necesita.

25 euros al introducir el código 16COINC46874 en el campo Código Promocional del formulario de registro, abrir una meta y mantener 10€ desde el registro hasta el 7 de Mayo. 
Promoción hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017. Código 16COINC46874

Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Dillinger (7 Abr 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## upikmin (8 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar 25€.
16COINC150158

- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC15015*8 en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (8 Abr 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (2 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## leser (8 Abr 2017)

Invitaciones para Coinc de 25€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro te lo daré por privado.
Para conseguir los 25 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el “Código Promocional”. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## nedantes (10 Abr 2017)

Código con 3 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros

*16COINC46042*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC46042* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril



Cualquier duda escribid mp


----------



## Dillinger (10 Abr 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (10 Abr 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (2 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## leser (11 Abr 2017)

Invitaciones para Coinc de 25€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro te lo daré por privado.
Para conseguir los 25 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el “Código Promocional”. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## upikmin (11 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar 25€.
*16COINC150158
*
- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158* en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (11 Abr 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (2 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (11 Abr 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (2 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (11 Abr 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (2 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Dillinger (12 Abr 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## upikmin (12 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar 25€.
*16COINC150158*

- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158* en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## leser (12 Abr 2017)

Invitaciones para Coinc de 25€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro te lo daré por privado.
Para conseguir los 25 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el “Código Promocional”. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## nedantes (14 Abr 2017)

Código con 3 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros

16COINC46042

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” 16COINC46042 del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril



Cualquier duda escribid mp


----------



## upikmin (14 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar 25€.
*16COINC150158*

- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158* en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## Dillinger (14 Abr 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (14 Abr 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (2 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## upikmin (15 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar 25€.
*16COINC150158*

- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158* en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (16 Abr 2017)

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*16COINC110571*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 23 de abril y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *16COINC110571*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 07/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (2 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## leser (16 Abr 2017)

Invitaciones para Coinc de 25€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro te lo daré por privado.
Para conseguir los 25 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el “Código Promocional”. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## upikmin (16 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar 25€.
*16COINC150158*

- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *16COINC150158* en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 23 de abril de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 19 de mayo.

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## nedantes (17 Abr 2017)

Código con 3 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros

*16COINC46042*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” _*16COINC46042 *_del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril

Cualquier duda escribid mp


----------



## bojaba (21 Abr 2017)

*Código Promocional Coinc, consigue 25€ hasta el 21 de Mayo de 2017*

Buenos tardes,
Por si a alguien le interesa, ayer recibí un correo de coinc informando de la promoción amigo 


válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017 


que regala 25 € sin límite de nuevas altas completas por cada y a cliente, y un máximo de 5000 nuevos clientes. En caso de cumplir las condiciones de la campaña, el pago se efectuará antes del 15 de junio.
Para que lo disfrutéis, tus amigos deberán mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017. Y también deberán completar su alta en coinc.es, introduciendo el siguiente código promocional :


VIPCOINC80284

Un Saludo.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (21 Abr 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO* Alta hasta el 21 de mayo

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*VIPCOINC121053*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 21 de mayo y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *VIPCOINC121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Dillinger (21 Abr 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## chousa (22 Abr 2017)

Código con 5 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros netos. Promoción válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017

VIPCOINC47565

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” VIPCOINC47565 del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



VIPCOINC47565


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (22 Abr 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 21 de mayo

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*VIPCOINC121053*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 21 de mayo y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *VIPCOINC121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Dillinger (22 Abr 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir 25 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*16COINC16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *16COINC16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 7 de Mayo de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 23 de Abril de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (23 Abr 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 21 de mayo

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*VIPCOINC121053*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 21 de mayo y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *VIPCOINC121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## leser (23 Abr 2017)

Invitaciones para Coinc de 25€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro te lo daré por privado.
Para conseguir los 25 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 7 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el “Código Promocional”. Promocion hasta el 23 de abril.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## chousa (24 Abr 2017)

Código con 5 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros netos. Promoción válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017

*VIPCOINC47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *VIPCOINC47565* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*VIPCOINC47565*


----------



## rohirrim (25 Abr 2017)

Hola

Si abris una cuenta en COINC, ingresais al menos 10 euros en la misma, y manteneis esos 10 euros hasta el 31 de Mayo, COINC os premia con 25 euros en metalico.

Para ello, durante el proceso de alta podeis indicar el codigo promocional *VIPCOINC105174*, que indica que venis recomendado por un padrino (yo  ) que tambien se llevaria 25 euros

Ademas COINC es una cuenta que da 0.3% TAE (pago de intereses mes a mes) hasta 50k, y un 4% extra al comprar cheques regalo de saldo de Amazon

Saludos


----------



## chousa (26 Abr 2017)

Código con *5 invitaciones activas* por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros netos. Promoción válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017

VIPCOINC47565

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” VIPCOINC47565 del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*VIPCOINC47565*


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (26 Abr 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 21 de mayo

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*VIPCOINC121053*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 21 de mayo y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *VIPCOINC121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## bojaba (30 Abr 2017)

Buenos días,
Por si a alguien le interesa, promoción amigo de Coinc


válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017 


que regala 25 € sin límite de nuevas altas completas por cada y a cliente, y un máximo de 5000 nuevos clientes. El pago se efectuará antes del 15 de junio.
Para que lo disfrutéis, tus amigos deberán mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017. Y también deberán completar su alta en coinc.es, introduciendo el siguiente código promocional :


VIPCOINC80284


Esta cuenta tiene ciertas ventajas como el 4% de descuento en Amazon.es y en otras webs como Booking, expedia, el corte ingles o groupon.

Para cualquier duda o aclaración, aquí me tenéis.

Importante fijarse en la fecha de fin de la promoción. *Bases legales* Bases Legales MGMVIP


Un Saludo.


----------



## chousa (30 Abr 2017)

Código con 4 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros netos. Promoción válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017

*VIPCOINC47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” VIPCOINC47565del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*VIPCOINC47565*


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (30 Abr 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 21 de mayo

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*VIPCOINC121053*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 21 de mayo y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *VIPCOINC121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## chousa (2 May 2017)

Código con 4 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros netos. Promoción válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017

VIPCOINC47565

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” VIPCOINC47565 del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp


*
VIPCOINC47565*


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (2 May 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 21 de mayo

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*VIPCOINC121053*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 21 de mayo y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *VIPCOINC121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## chousa (4 May 2017)

Código con 4 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros netos. Promoción válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017

*VIPCOINC47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *VIPCOINC47565* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*VIPCOINC47565*


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (4 May 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 21 de mayo

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*VIPCOINC121053*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 21 de mayo y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *VIPCOINC121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## chousa (5 May 2017)

Código con 4 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros netos. Promoción válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017

VIPCOINC47565

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” VIPCOINC47565 del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



VIPCOINC47565


----------



## bojaba (9 May 2017)

Buenos días,
Por si a alguien le interesa, promoción amigo de Coinc


válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017 


que regala 25 € *sin límite de nuevas altas completas por cada y a cliente*, y un máximo de 5000 nuevos clientes. El pago se efectuará antes del 15 de junio.
Para que lo disfrutéis, tus amigos deberán mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017. Y también deberán completar su alta en coinc.es, introduciendo el siguiente código promocional :


VIPCOINC80284


Esta cuenta tiene ciertas ventajas como el 4% de descuento en Amazon.es y en otras webs como Booking, expedia, el corte ingles o groupon.

Para cualquier duda o aclaración, aquí me tenéis.

Importante fijarse en la fecha de fin de la promoción. Bases legales Bases Legales MGMVIP

Un Saludo.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (9 May 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 21 de mayo

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*VIPCOINC121053*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 21 de mayo y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *VIPCOINC121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## chousa (10 May 2017)

Código con 3 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros netos. Promoción válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017

*VIPCOINC47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *VIPCOINC47565* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp


*
VIPCOINC47565 *


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (12 May 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 21 de mayo

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*VIPCOINC121053*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 21 de mayo y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *VIPCOINC121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## bojaba (13 May 2017)

Buenas tardes,
Por si a alguien le interesa, promoción amigo de Coinc


válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017 


que regala 25 € *sin límite de nuevas altas completas por cada y a cliente*, y un máximo de 5000 nuevos clientes. El pago se efectuará antes del 15 de junio.
Para que lo disfrutéis, tus amigos deberán mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017. Y también deberán completar su alta en coinc.es, introduciendo el siguiente código promocional :


VIPCOINC80284


Esta cuenta tiene ciertas ventajas como el 4% de descuento en Amazon.es y en otras webs como Booking, expedia, el corte ingles o groupon.

Para cualquier duda o aclaración, aquí me tenéis.

Importante fijarse en la fecha de fin de la promoción. Bases legales Estado

Un Saludo.


----------



## chousa (14 May 2017)

Código con 3 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros netos. Promoción válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017

VIPCOINC47565

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” VIPCOINC47565 del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



VIPCOINC47565


----------



## esperanzamadrina (15 May 2017)

Hola a tod@s,

abre una nueva cuenta Coinc antes del 21/05 y gana un ingreso de 25€ netos en tu cuenta con el siguiente código: *VIPCOINC120377*
"Sin límite de nuevas altas completas por cada ya cliente, y un máximo de 5000 nuevos clientes"

Solo debes:
- Cuando hagas el alta en Coinc en "Código promocional" poner *VIPCOINC120377*
- Completar el alta y crear una meta.
- Ingresar en la meta al menos 10€ y mantenerlos hasta el 31 de mayo.

Enviadme un MP cuando lo uséis o si tenéis alguna duda o contactarme: esperanzamadrina@yahoo.com
Gracias!

Esperanza, vuestra madrina de confianza


----------



## bojaba (16 May 2017)

Buenos días,
Por si a alguien le interesa, promoción amigo de Coinc


válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017 


que regala 25 € *sin límite de nuevas altas completas por cada y a cliente*, y un máximo de 5000 nuevos clientes. El pago se efectuará antes del 15 de junio.
Para que lo disfrutéis, tus amigos deberán mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017. Y también deberán completar su alta en coinc.es, introduciendo el siguiente código promocional :


VIPCOINC80284


Esta cuenta tiene ciertas ventajas como el 4% de descuento en Amazon.es y en otras webs como Booking, expedia, el corte ingles o groupon.

Para cualquier duda o aclaración, aquí me tenéis.

Importante fijarse en la fecha de fin de la promoción. Bases legales Estado

Un Saludo.


----------



## chousa (16 May 2017)

Código con 3 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros netos. Promoción válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017

*VIPCOINC47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” VIPCOINC47565 del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*VIPCOINC47565 *


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (16 May 2017)

*ÚLTIMA SEMANA!* Alta hasta el 21 de mayo

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*VIPCOINC121053*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 21 de mayo y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *VIPCOINC121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## bojaba (16 May 2017)

Buenos días,
Por si a alguien le interesa, promoción amigo de Coinc


válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017 "*HASTA EL DOMINGO*"


que regala 25 € sin límite de nuevas altas completas por cada y a cliente, y un máximo de 5000 nuevos clientes. El pago se efectuará antes del 15 de junio.
Para que lo disfrutéis, tus amigos deberán mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017. Y también deberán completar su alta en coinc.es, introduciendo el siguiente código promocional :


VIPCOINC80284


Esta cuenta tiene ciertas ventajas como el 4% de descuento en Amazon.es y en otras webs como Booking, expedia, el corte ingles o groupon.

Para cualquier duda o aclaración, aquí me tenéis.

Importante fijarse en la fecha de fin de la promoción. Bases legales Bases Legales MGMVIP

Un Saludo.


----------



## esperanzamadrina (16 May 2017)

*ÚLTIMA SEMANA*, no te lo pienses!

Hola a tod@s,

abre una nueva cuenta Coinc antes del 21/05 y gana un ingreso de 25€ netos en tu cuenta con el siguiente código: *VIPCOINC120377*
"Sin límite de nuevas altas completas por cada ya cliente, y un máximo de 5000 nuevos clientes"

Solo debes:
- Cuando hagas el alta en Coinc en "Código promocional" poner *VIPCOINC120377*
- Completar el alta y crear una meta.
- Ingresar en la meta al menos 10€ y mantenerlos hasta el 31 de mayo.

Enviadme un MP cuando lo uséis o si tenéis alguna duda o contactarme: esperanzamadrina@yahoo.com
Gracias!

Esperanza, vuestra madrina de confianza


----------



## Gonzalor (16 May 2017)

Por si a alguien más le interesa, la mía es *17COINC9224*

"Y para que todos salgáis ganando, tu amigo también se llevará un cheque de 25€ en Amazon.es. Para que lo disfrutéis, solo tendrá que mantener un mínimo de 10€ en su cuenta COINC desde que se registre hasta el 15 de julio, completar su alta en COINC.es, crear su cuenta e introducir el código 17COINC9224 en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro."


----------



## santi.sc (17 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte *25€ en cheque de Amazon* si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional *17COINC115213*

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción


Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (17 May 2017)

*ÚLTIMOS DÍAS!* Alta hasta el 21 de mayo
*INGRESO de 25€!*, nada de cheques o vales

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *ingreso de 25€ netos* en cuenta:
*VIPCOINC121053*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 21 de mayo y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *VIPCOINC121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/05.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## chousa (18 May 2017)

*Código con 3 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros netos. Promoción válida hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017*

*VIPCOINC47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de mayo de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” VIPCOINC47565 del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 21 de mayo de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp


*
VIPCOINC47565*


----------



## esperanzamadrina (18 May 2017)

*SOLO HASTA EL DÍA 21*, no te lo pienses!
*INGRESO de 25€ NETOS* para ti

Hola a tod@s,

abre una nueva cuenta Coinc antes del 21/05 y gana un ingreso de 25€ netos en tu cuenta con el siguiente código: *VIPCOINC120377*
"Sin límite de nuevas altas completas por cada ya cliente, y un máximo de 5000 nuevos clientes"

Solo debes:
- Cuando hagas el alta en Coinc en "Código promocional" poner *VIPCOINC120377*
- Completar el alta y crear una meta.
- Ingresar en la meta al menos 10€ y mantenerlos hasta el 31 de mayo.

Enviadme un MP cuando lo uséis o si tenéis alguna duda o contactarme: esperanzamadrina@yahoo.com
Gracias!

Esperanza, vuestra madrina de confianza


----------



## santi.sc (18 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del *16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017* ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte *25€ en cheque de Amazon* si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional *17COINC115213*

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## santi.sc (19 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## santi.sc (20 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (20 May 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 30 de junio

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *cheque Amazon de 25€*:
*17COINC136538*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 30 de junio y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *17COINC136538*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 15/07.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## cifra (20 May 2017)

Hola,

Aquí os dejo mi código promocional de COINC. 25€ + 5€ que te ingreso por paypal cuando COINC ingresé el dinero. Sigue estos pasos.

- Realiza el alta entre el 16/05/2017 y el 30/06/2017.
- Usa el siguiente código promocional en el proceso de alta: 17COINC2988

- Mándame un privado indicando tus datos para abonarte los 5€ por paypal / transferencia.
- Crea una meta y mantén al menos 10€ hasta el 15/07/2017.
- Disfruta de tus 25€ + 5€ de incentivo durante el mes de Julio.

Cualquier duda sobre las condiciones y/o operativa de COINC contacta conmigo.


----------



## santi.sc (21 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## joey2k (22 May 2017)

Hola! 

Aquí os adjunto mi código válido hasta el 30/6: *17COINC105463*

Avisarme los que lo uséis y para cualquier duda, contactarme por privado.

Además al que le interese ser de Yoigo le puedo apadrinar (5 Euros de regalo en tarjeta o contrato). Contactar por privado.


----------



## VMX (22 May 2017)

Hola!

Os dejo mi código para que podáis llevaros *25€ gratis* en cheques de Amazon al abrir vuestra cuenta en Coinc.

*Aún me quedan los 5 códigos disponibles!
*
*17COINC118519
*
Saludos! 
Víctor.


----------



## santi.sc (22 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (22 May 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 30 de junio

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *cheque Amazon de 25€*:
*17COINC136538*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 30 de junio y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *17COINC136538*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 15/07.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## VMX (23 May 2017)

Hola!

Os dejo mi código para que podáis llevaros 25€ gratis en cheques de Amazon al abrir vuestra cuenta en Coinc.

Aún me quedan los 5 códigos disponibles!

17COINC118519

Saludos! 
Víctor.


----------



## santi.sc (23 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## santi.sc (24 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (24 May 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 30 de junio

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *cheque Amazon de 25€*:
*17COINC136538*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 30 de junio y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *17COINC136538*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 15/07.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## VMX (25 May 2017)

Hola!

Os dejo mi código para que podáis llevaros *25€ gratis en cheques de Amazon* al abrir vuestra cuenta en Coinc.

*Aún me quedan los 5 códigos disponibles!

17COINC118519*

Saludos! 
Víctor.


----------



## chousa (25 May 2017)

Código* con 5 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros en cheque amazon. Promoción válida hasta el 30 de junio de 2017*

*17COINC109529*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 15 dejulio de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” 17COINC109529 del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 30 de junio de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*17COINC109529*


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (26 May 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 30 de junio

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *cheque Amazon de 25€*:
*17COINC136538*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 30 de junio y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *17COINC136538*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 15/07.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (5 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## santi.sc (26 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (26 May 2017)

Para que lo disfrutéis, solo tendrá que mantener un mínimo de 10€ en su cuenta COINC desde que se registre hasta el 15 de julio,
completar su alta en COINC.es, crear su cuenta e introducir el código 17COINC116032 en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario
de registro. Solo 5 disponibles, si lo usas enviame un mensaje privado para saber que ya esta usado.


----------



## santi.sc (27 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional *17COINC115213*

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## chousa (28 May 2017)

Código *con 5 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros en cheque amazon. Promoción válida hasta el 30 de junio de 2017*

*17COINC109529*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 15 dejulio de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *17COINC109529* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 30 de junio de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*17COINC109529*


----------



## santi.sc (28 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## santi.sc (29 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (29 May 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 30 de junio

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *cheque Amazon de 25€*:
*17COINC136538*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 30 de junio y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *17COINC136538*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 15/07.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (4 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## santi.sc (30 May 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## santi.sc (1 Jun 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (1 Jun 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 30 de junio

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *cheque Amazon de 25€*:
*17COINC136538*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 30 de junio y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *17COINC136538*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 15/07.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (4 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## santi.sc (4 Jun 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## santi.sc (6 Jun 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (6 Jun 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 30 de junio

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *cheque Amazon de 25€*:
*17COINC136538*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 30 de junio y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *17COINC136538*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 15/07.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (4 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## bojaba (6 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes,

Promoción amigo COINC que da 25 euros para gastar en Amazon.es por abrir una cuenta y mantener un mínimo de 10€ en su cuenta desde que te registres hasta el 15 de julio. Para ello hay que completar el alta en http://www.COINC.es, crear tu cuenta e introducir el código *17COINC115793* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro.

Altas hasta el 30 de junio.

*MUY IMPORTANTE: EL CÓDIGO SOLO TIENE 5 USOS. SI LO UTILIZAS POR FAVOR MANDA PRIVADO.*

Gracias a todos y un Saludo.


----------



## chousa (7 Jun 2017)

Código con 5 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros en cheque amazon. Promoción válida hasta el 30 de junio de 2017

_*17COINC109529*_

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 15 dejulio de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” _*17COINC109529*_ del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 30 de junio de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*17COINC109529*


----------



## santi.sc (9 Jun 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (9 Jun 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 30 de junio

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *cheque Amazon de 25€*:
*17COINC136538*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 30 de junio y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *17COINC136538*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 15/07.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (4 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## upikmin (10 Jun 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar un cheque regalo de 25€ Amazon.
*17COINC159155*

- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *17COINC159155* en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 15 de Julio de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 30 de Junio de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 30 de Julio.

Puedes obtener 11 € extra si haces todo lo anterior a través de Beruby beruby - cashback, cupones y ofertas en tus compras y reservas online

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.


----------



## santi.sc (11 Jun 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## chousa (11 Jun 2017)

Código con 3 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 25 euros en cheque amazon. Promoción válida hasta el 30 de junio de 2017

*17COINC109529*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 15 dejulio de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *17COINC109529* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 30 de junio de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*17COINC109529*


----------



## racional (11 Jun 2017)

Nuevas invitaciones hasta el 30 junio 2017







Para que lo disfrutéis, solo tendrá que mantener un mínimo de 10€ en su cuenta COINC desde que se registre hasta el 15 de julio de 2017, completar su alta en COINC.es, crear su cuenta e introducir el código 17COINC116032 en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro. Si lo usas avisame por MP para saber que ya fue utilizado el codigo porque solo hay 5. Esta promocion se acaba el 30 de junio de 2017, debes registrate antes de esta fecha.


----------



## santi.sc (14 Jun 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (14 Jun 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 30 de junio

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para la promoción del *cheque Amazon de 25€*:
*17COINC136538*

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Hacer el alta antes del 30 de junio y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *17COINC136538*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 15/07.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llegar a 5 usos (4 disponibles).
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## santi.sc (15 Jun 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del 16 de Mayo de 2017 y el 30 de Junio de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 25€ en cheque de Amazon si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.
Más de 25 personas registradas con mis códigos en anteriores promociones de Coinc. 

Que es Coin 

Proceso de alta 

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional 17COINC115213

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros

Bases de la promoción

Cualquier duda me podéis enviar un mensaje privado.

Saludos.


----------



## upikmin (17 Jun 2017)

Hola a todos, mi Código Promocional para ganar un cheque regalo de 25€ Amazon.
*17COINC159155*

- Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *17COINC159155* en el formulario de registro. 
- Completar el alta en Coinc.
- Es obligatorio crear una meta al registraros".
- Debes mantener al menos 10€ en tu nueva cuenta Coinc hasta el 15 de Julio de 2017.

Promoción válida hasta el 30 de Junio de 2017. El pago (los 25€ que da COINC) se efectuará antes del 30 de Julio.

Puedes obtener 11 € extra si haces todo lo anterior a través de Beruby beruby - cashback, cupones y ofertas en tus compras y reservas online

Ni que decir tiene que si tienes alguna duda del proceso, me puedes preguntar y te echo una mano, tanto si pones mi código como si no, te ayudo igualmente.


----------



## nedantes (22 Jul 2017)

Código con 10 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y* gana 40 euros en metálico*. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017

_PREMIUM47565_

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565 *del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



PREMIUM47565


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (24 Jul 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 15 de septiembre

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para conseguir *40€ netos ingresados en vuestra nueva cuenta COINC*:
*PREMIUM121053*

También dispongo de un código que solo doy por privado para quien lo prefiera de esta manera.

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Ser nuevo cliente, hacer el alta antes del 15 de septiembre y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *PREMIUM121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/12.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llenar mi cupo.
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## nedantes (24 Jul 2017)

Código *con 10 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017*

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------

